# My stash so far



## pretty_melody (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 21, 2010)

sorry for the poor quality photos I need a new camera.


----------



## lexielex (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice stash, i love to see a mix of high end and drugstore.


----------

